# A Little Eye Candy For You Clarion Fans



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

I recently picked up this new old stock DRX9255. It had never been installed or had power. Since I do plan to use it in an install I went ahead and powered it on this evening. It was every bit as amazing as I remember seeing (for the first time) at the 1997 IASCA finals. Also I used a Focal Demonstration disc that I picked up that same day back in 1997 to test it with.


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful! The first "real" system I heard that got me into this hobby was using this deck. 

When the DRZ version came I bought one immediately. I have serial number 20-something. 

If Clarion released a third generation I'd scoop it up instantly. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

That’s cool. I still prefer the old school head units. I never did get excited about a double din for whatever reason, unless it was the Panny.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

rain27 said:


> That’s cool. I still prefer the old school head units. I never did get excited about a double din for whatever reason, unless it was the Panny.


Same here. I also don’t like push button volume controls very much either.


----------



## Dremgragen (Jul 14, 2008)

JuiceMan88 said:


> I also don’t like push button volume controls very much either.


I'm with you 100%, and I'd use the words LOATHE ENTIRELY!


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Absolutely


----------



## Earlysport (Jul 23, 2015)

Best sounding head unit ever! I truly believe it out performed the Alpine 7909 which was the benchmark until then. I still have a 9255 packed away from an install I did with it 25 years ago.


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Earlysport said:


> Best sounding head unit ever! I truly believe it out performed the Alpine 7909 which was the benchmark until then. I still have a 9255 packed away from an install I did with it 25 years ago.


Side by side to my ears I also agree. The 9255 has a smoother sound to me. However of course as we all know it’s listener subjective.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Awesome! My old boss had a system in his Acura Legend. 9255 source, Infinity Beta Six component set up front, Beta 8 in a vented box. All run off of a pair of the mid 90's black and gold Lanzar Optidrive amps. That setup sounded so good....


----------

